# Mari's boys will be 8 weeks old tomorrow



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

They're growing up so quickly!! Luckily we have them for a few weeks still. They mingle nicely with the big Chi's & use a pee pad when they're out in the living room 99% of the time. When their in the pen in the office...it's a different story. At night & when I'm at work they use the pee pad 90% of the time but then they trash the pen at times meaning flipping over the pee pad, etc. Propper little puppies!! hehe 

They're eating mainly dehydrated ZiwiPeak now with the occasional wet Ziwipeak. Little Mobie had a reaction to his distemper/adenovirus vac a couple weekends ago so he's on a slightly different vac schedule as the other two now. He just had some facial swelling but was right as rain a few hours after a shot of benedryl. But the other two have been handling the vacs a-ok. They all had their vet visit at the same time Mobie went in for the reaction & all are healthy as can be. Vet even commented on how well adjusted they appear being checked out & such. Made me a proud grandma. :daisy:

Anyway, my lot has (mostly) been enjoying the company of the puppies. Matilda is happy as a clam as she's always been very maternal. She's their official "nanny". hehe She cleans them & rolls over to "nurse" & all though she has nothing for them to nurse ON. Way too cute to watch her. The only one with a chip on his shoulder is Maxie. He always takes a couple months to warm up to new comers but I almost think he's enjoying growling at the puppies because he'll go sit on the bed they play on & wait for them to chase after him. hehe He's harmless...just growls & runs off. Such a funny grumpy old man. 

Enough boring chit chat. Here are some pics of the gang....those on my FB will have already seen probably all of these so I apologize for the repeats!

This was a couple weeks ago when Matilda first started "mothering" the pups a bit.










Ivy playing with the boys last week:










Oooo, visitors!










The rest were all in the past several days...

(Mari is looking horrified at her puppies trying to chase her down for a quick sip LOL)





































And these last few were from today. 




























Group shot from this afternoon after their bathies:


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Omg.... Look at their fuzzy butts lol!! Sooo cute! How much do the puppers weigh now? I can't believe how time flys. I bet the kids don't want to give em' up


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Ivy's mom said:


> Omg.... Look at their fuzzy butts lol!! Sooo cute! How much do the puppers weigh now? I can't believe how time flys. I bet the kids don't want to give em' up



The girls are having so much fun with them! They'd really love to keep Mobie (cream spotted on white) since he doesn't yet have a forever home. Even Gabby is asking like mad & she isn't one to get attached to any dog. LOL 

As for weights, Monte (sable) is 1lb 9oz, Pockets (black tri) is 1lb 8oz & Mobie is 1lb 2oz. Those were this mornings weights after they ate so they're probably a bit less than that but it gives an idea.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

They are SOOOOO cute! I love that they all look so different. They are such sweet, big boys!


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

They are all so perfect. Mobie is just a little puff ball after his bath.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh goodness, these babies have made my day! So much cuteness in one photo.. the shot after their bathies just melts my heart.. Heather, what I wouldn't give to have little Mobie here with us  He has been my fav from the first pics I saw of Mari's babies, and he still is..If only I weren't in Georgia, and you guys_* w a y*_ up north, I would be seriously knocking on your door! Please post more photos before these babies leave for their forever homes, I adore seeing them. Blessings, Deb


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

All three are adorable!!! I love the bathtime pictures. Your so lucky to be surrounded by chi puppies!!! 
You did a wonderful job Heather. They are all amazing!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

They are just too cute! It's so sweet of Matilda to try to mother them--she's like an aunt.  Fabulous pix!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

I have always love the little white one. I wish I could have another.....


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

Awwwwwww... they are so adorable! Those are fantastic pictures!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh Heather, I just love them all. I wondered when you were going share them here on CP. I just loveeeeeee Pockets. You can handle one more. My Mom always says theres always enough for one more.....


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh my lord!!! Can't look away... too much cuteness!!! I just love love love Pockets! He is perfect. He is exactly what I would like my next one to look like. Swoon...


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Do all three have homes, now? What lucky duck is getting Mobie?


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

OH WOW!!!!!!! THEY ARE SO CUTE! I think my favorite pictures are of their baths! SO cute. They are such little fluffballs! Where did you find shirts small enough to fit them?! I would not be able to give any of them up!


----------



## Sissy2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

o...m...g. They look sooo cute. they make me want to adopt another chi but my mom and dad say no. 1 dog is enough because we go away sometimes and my aunt watches the dog...2 is too many. 

but i love my sissy. 
anyway, what cute puppies. i love the pure white one.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi thank you for showing us your new babies i love the pic of matilda lending a helping hand they are all so healthy and spunky you did a great job youve found your calling heather


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

OMG! i love them all!
They are a credit to you and their mammy and daddy too.
I love the bathtime pics aswell, they are just the sweetest wee pups!

You should defo keep Mobie, go on you know you want to lol x


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh my goodness, they are truly just BEAUTIFUL! BEAUTIFUL! BEAUTIFUL!! You're a awesome grandma taking care of those little baby dolls! Ugh! They are so cute it's not even right! I almost want to kiss my computer screen, lol ok fine, I did! lol  The 2nd photo with that little cutie snapped in action just cracked me up! And I won't even try to melt over how adorably adorable those bath photos are! Sigh, I love them! LOL I'm very happy to hear all did great at the vets too!! YAY! I can't believe how fast they are growing up though, it's going by too fast!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

They are all so adorable! You have done an amazing job with them  I would never be able to give them up....but it must make it easier since they will be close by. Its just hard to believe they are 8 weeks already!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

The time has really flown by! They are all sooo precious, I just love them.. and I can't help but hope that you keep little Mobie.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Beautiful bouncing baby boys! They just couldn't be cuter. I love all of them but especially Mobie.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

i so wouldnt be able to help myself lol Mobie is defiantly a keeper


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

jesuschick said:


> They are SOOOOO cute! I love that they all look so different. They are such sweet, big boys!


Thanks! I love how they're all different & it will be interesting to see how they grow. So excited about that. LOL




Chiboymom said:


> They are all so perfect. Mobie is just a little puff ball after his bath.


Yes, I loved seeing their fluff after the bath. Pockets curled right up like his daddys coat which was more "wavy". He's just a mini me of Jessie. :lol: The other two take more after Mari in the coat department so far anyway. 




chideb said:


> Oh goodness, these babies have made my day! So much cuteness in one photo.. the shot after their bathies just melts my heart.. Heather, what I wouldn't give to have little Mobie here with us. He has been my fav from the first pics I saw of Mari's babies, and he still is..If only I weren't in Georgia, and you guys_* w a y*_ up north, I would be seriously knocking on your door! Please post more photos before these babies leave for their forever homes, I adore seeing them. Blessings, Deb


Thanks so much for your kind words Deb! I'll definitely post more pics before they leave. 




Mom of 4 Chi's said:


> All three are adorable!!! I love the bathtime pictures. Your so lucky to be surrounded by chi puppies!!!
> You did a wonderful job Heather. They are all amazing!


Aw, thanks! I brought the babies out in the living room this morning & Maya was able to finally rejoin the pack (she's been in heat & the boys wouldn't leave her alone). Before Maya was in heat Mari was with her pups most of the time. Anyway...Ivy & I were covered in our six Chi's & with the puppies out I was like WOW...this is a lot of dogs! LOL Usually they're spread out in the house enough you don't really notice. But the boys are actually little doggies now instead of little squirmy rodent like things so it's easier to see them as actual dogs. It was pretty funny to actually be like WOW! I am crazy! :lol:




AC/DC Fan said:


> They are just too cute! It's so sweet of Matilda to try to mother them--she's like an aunt. Fabulous pix!


Thank you! Matilda has been having SO much fun with them. She's a wonderful "nanny/aunt" & has really helped with the boys which is great. Another helping hand & set of eyes is a help. I can't imagine having had more than 3 puppies...those with big litters must go nuts trying to keep track of them all! LOL




pam6400 said:


> I have always love the little white one. I wish I could have another.....


Aw, thanks. Mobie has a way of tugging at everyones heart strings. Just something about him... LOL




Ness♥Bella;828911 said:


> Awwwwwww... they are so adorable! Those are fantastic pictures!


Thank you!!




Zoey's Mom said:


> Oh Heather, I just love them all. I wondered when you were going share them here on CP. I just loveeeeeee Pockets. You can handle one more. My Mom always says theres always enough for one more.....


That's what I keep thinking. haha It doesn't help that little Mobie actually fits in perfectly with the big Chi's already. He loves chasing the big dogs & is so outgoing but then is just so go with the flow, mellow & lovey at the appropriate times. I LOVE his personality. So yeah, that doesn't help with me trying to find a perfect match for him when he fits in so well! LOL But you can't always keep them all. We'll see what happens. 




omguthrie said:


> Oh my lord!!! Can't look away... too much cuteness!!! I just love love love Pockets! He is perfect. He is exactly what I would like my next one to look like. Swoon...



Thanks.  Pockets is a wicked cutie. He is shaped most like his mom in the face when she was a pup. But his body shape is more thin like his auntie Maya. On the other hand he is a spitting image of his daddy. So I'm so excited to see him grow up! hehe 





Smith said:


> Do all three have homes, now? What lucky duck is getting Mobie?


Just the two darker boys have forever homes. Little Mobie is still with us. It'll take a special home for him...but we'd all love to keep him too. Still not sure what will happen with him just yet. 





rms3402 said:


> OH WOW!!!!!!! THEY ARE SO CUTE! I think my favorite pictures are of their baths! SO cute. They are such little fluffballs! Where did you find shirts small enough to fit them?! I would not be able to give any of them up!


Thanks! I thought the bath pics were too funny/cute not to share. The sweaters were made from socks. The green striped shirt we had from when Maxie was a pup. I think we found it at Walmart when they carried more XXS clothing. It was still pretty big on Monte...well long anyway. His fluff takes up quite a bit of room around the belly. hehe





Sissy2010 said:


> o...m...g. They look sooo cute. they make me want to adopt another chi but my mom and dad say no. 1 dog is enough because we go away sometimes and my aunt watches the dog...2 is too many.
> 
> but i love my sissy.
> anyway, what cute puppies. i love the pure white one.


Aw, thanks. That's an understandable reason to only have one Chi. 




sheilabenny5353 said:


> hi thank you for showing us your new babies i love the pic of matilda lending a helping hand they are all so healthy and spunky you did a great job youve found your calling heather


Thanks. They've definitely been a lot of work but totally tons of fun! Hopefully we'll have another chance down the road to do it again. 




Terri said:


> OMG! i love them all!
> They are a credit to you and their mammy and daddy too.
> I love the bathtime pics aswell, they are just the sweetest wee pups!
> 
> You should defo keep Mobie, go on you know you want to lol x


Thanks Terri! LOL....I'd love to keep Mobie but have to at least try to find the perfect home for him. I've got to admit though if we didn't I'd be completely content with keeping him. hehe





Dragonfly said:


> Oh my goodness, they are truly just BEAUTIFUL! BEAUTIFUL! BEAUTIFUL!! You're a awesome grandma taking care of those little baby dolls! Ugh! They are so cute it's not even right! I almost want to kiss my computer screen, lol ok fine, I did! lol The 2nd photo with that little cutie snapped in action just cracked me up! And I won't even try to melt over how adorably adorable those bath photos are! Sigh, I love them! LOL I'm very happy to hear all did great at the vets too!! YAY! I can't believe how fast they are growing up though, it's going by too fast!


ROFL! You're way too funny! No go wash that slobber off the screen. hehehehe!! I'm glad you enjoyed the pics--thanks for peeking! 




2Cheese said:


> They are all so adorable! You have done an amazing job with them I would never be able to give them up....but it must make it easier since they will be close by. Its just hard to believe they are 8 weeks already!!


It is definitely easier to let them go knowing I can check up on them whenever. LOL And your'e right....I just can't believe how quickly it's gone! Seems like they were just born!




foggy said:


> The time has really flown by! They are all sooo precious, I just love them.. and I can't help but hope that you keep little Mobie.


LOL...you guys are no help! I'm trying not to want to keep him. hehe And has totally flown by. *sigh* Still a few weeks to go though so I won't worry too much about a quiet(er) house again. LOL


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Beautiful bouncing baby boys! They just couldn't be cuter. I love all of them but especially Mobie.


Thanks Tracy! They are pretty sweet & definitely bouncy! LOL



sugarbaby said:


> i so wouldnt be able to help myself lol Mobie is defiantly a keeper


There is just something about that Mobie.... :love5:


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

Beautiful pups... thanks for sharing!


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

OMG I can't believe all I have missed!!!!! I didn't even know Mari had pups! Darn year end at work - I get so busy that I don't get online much. I am going to have to go back through all the post and try and find the others. All three boys are ADOABLE!!!!!! If it was me it would be sooooo hard for me to give any of them up.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

your puppies are just beautiful...you can see how well cared for and loved they are by their happy faces....thanks for posting their pics....makes a very snowy day less depressing LOL


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

They are just too cute for words! :love4: They're really gorgeous Heather. I'd be hard pressed to let ANY of them go. And like someone else said, if we lived closer, I don't think I could resist angling to be the forever home of one of them!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I was wondering when we were going to get to see more pics of them!

They are adorable...I wish I had all 3!!!


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

They are beautiful. I can't even pick which one i like best.


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

They look so cute love them


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Wow they are such amazingly cute pups. AWWWWWW


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Those pics made my morning. :love1:
They truly are just some of the most beautiful chi's i've seen! And I just wanna kiss sweet little Tilly  she's such a wonderful girl!!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Mobie just kills me, that little side profile shot of him reminds me so much of Chibi as a baby.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I love the face of the LC brown one best now (cant think of the name?)


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

chideb said:


> Oh goodness, these babies have made my day! So much cuteness in one photo.. the shot after their bathies just melts my heart.. Heather, what I wouldn't give to have little Mobie here with us  He has been my fav from the first pics I saw of Mari's babies, and he still is..If only I weren't in Georgia, and you guys_* w a y*_ up north, I would be seriously knocking on your door! Please post more photos before these babies leave for their forever homes, I adore seeing them. Blessings, Deb



I love, love, love these pictures. I am with Deb. I would also be knocking on your door. Deb, we could always take a road trip together. We could be in puppy heaven all the way back home.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> I love, love, love these pictures. I am with Deb. I would also be knocking on your door. Deb, we could always take a road trip together. We could be in puppy heaven all the way back home.


Works for me Trieste..We can have "joint" custody of Mobie and "share!"


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Joey's Dad said:


> Beautiful pups... thanks for sharing!


Thanks...and you're welcome! :lol: 




MakNLFi said:


> OMG I can't believe all I have missed!!!!! I didn't even know Mari had pups! Darn year end at work - I get so busy that I don't get online much. I am going to have to go back through all the post and try and find the others. All three boys are ADOABLE!!!!!! If it was me it would be sooooo hard for me to give any of them up.



hehe...yeah I didn't share anything about it until after they were born. But it had been in the works for a looooooong time--like since Mari was 6mo old. Anyway...thanks so much for your kind words. There are a few threads on here I think with pics of the boys & even some of Mari with her preggo belly. I'm super happy with where Monte & Pockets are going so it's going to be somewhat easy to let them go (I'll be able to see them regularly--especially Monte since he'll be 5 mins down the road! And I work with Pockets mom so I'll get constant updates on him as well.) Mobie we're having a hard time with but when we find the right family it will only be one I'd be equally as happy with. I can't say that I haven't thought about keeping him though--he is so sweet & "fits" in so well BUT..... LOL




nabi said:


> your puppies are just beautiful...you can see how well cared for and loved they are by their happy faces....thanks for posting their pics....makes a very snowy day less depressing LOL


Aw, thanks! Glad I could bring some light into your below average day. 




Tink said:


> They are just too cute for words! :love4: They're really gorgeous Heather. I'd be hard pressed to let ANY of them go. And like someone else said, if we lived closer, I don't think I could resist angling to be the forever home of one of them!


hehe...thanks!




kimr said:


> I was wondering when we were going to get to see more pics of them!
> 
> They are adorable...I wish I had all 3!!!


Sorry to take so long for a pic update on them. They keep me on my toes...as well as dealing with work & illness (at work & home). Just been crazy lately! I'll be sure to post more pics of them before they go. Pockets is going on the 26th & Monte on the 31st so I'll share pics probably the first of next month or so. 




Tanna said:


> They are beautiful. I can't even pick which one i like best.


Thanks! They each are my fav for different reasons. Of course that's such a "grandma" thing to say. haha




sakyurek said:


> They look so cute love them


Thank you!




Lisajazzi said:


> Wow they are such amazingly cute pups. AWWWWWW


Aw, thank you! I think so too! hehe




cherper said:


> Those pics made my morning. :love1:
> They truly are just some of the most beautiful chi's i've seen! And I just wanna kiss sweet little Tilly  she's such a wonderful girl!!


Thanks Cheryl! Matilda is so content with the babies...she cracks me up how maternal she is with them. LOL




Yoshismom said:


> Mobie just kills me, that little side profile shot of him reminds me so much of Chibi as a baby.


Aw, thanks! Hopefull he'll be as pretty as Chibi when he's all growed up! hehe




Yoshismom said:


> I love the face of the LC brown one best now (cant think of the name?)


Monte! And thank you. I do love his head/face. I think he's the only one with daddies face. The other two are mum through & through! Shape wise that is.




QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> I love, love, love these pictures. I am with Deb. I would also be knocking on your door. Deb, we could always take a road trip together. We could be in puppy heaven all the way back home.



hehe...you planning on stealing my boys?! :lol: Q would probably have a blast with them & are probably the perfect playing size for him. For now anyway. LOL


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

the puppies are really cute, it so nice of Matilda to 'mother' them


----------



## chichi fan (Mar 3, 2011)

OMG they are so beautiful and sweet after their bath. I don't think I would be able to part with them. I am looking for chi #2 that's why I joined to learn from all of your experience. I am learning so much.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

lol god i hate your pics!!! lol they are too stink'n cute!!! you know it's funny you had all boys i had all girls


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

O! M! G!... They are sooooo cute! How on earth are you able to give them up to new homes, Heather? It's made me realize I don't think I should get a girl to breed from... I'd never want to let them go, LOL!


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

OMG i so wish i was where u are in the world so i can come for a cuddle!!! they are stunning little chi chi pups!! Mari must be sooo proud!!!
Lovely photos


----------

